# CURE #1



## cwspradlin (Nov 29, 2015)

Hi all I'm new to the forum. Been lurking around for a while learning as I go but I think I made a mistake and need some advise.             
  Made deer sausage last night to smoke today it's 20 pounds of meat and I put 5 tsp of cure 1. If my math is right that's 169.75 ppm. I'm reading 156 is usda my question is it safe to eat or throw it out. Still need to smoke it yet also. Just don't want anybody sick. Thanks for any input


----------



## smokin monkey (Nov 29, 2015)

Hi, stick with me on this one, had to convert everything to Kg & Grams.
20 Lbs meat = 9.07 Kg












image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Nov 29, 2015





5 tsp of Cure #1 = 24.6 grams












image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Nov 29, 2015





Calculations for 9 Kg of meat = 22.5 grams












image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Nov 29, 2015


















image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Nov 29, 2015





That's @ 156 ppm, I would not be worried with what you have.


----------



## cwspradlin (Nov 29, 2015)

Thanks for the input thought I would b ok but just wasn't sure. New at the cure and sausage part of smoking.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 29, 2015)

Here's a few good links for you to read up on:

http://www.susanminor.org/forums/showthread.php?736-Curing-Salts

Cure calculator:

http://diggingdogfarm.com/page2.html


----------



## daveomak (Nov 29, 2015)

cwspradlin said:


> Hi all I'm new to the forum. Been lurking around for a while learning as I go but I think I made a mistake and need some advise.
> Made deer sausage last night to smoke today it's 20 pounds of meat and I put 5 tsp of cure 1. If my math is right that's 169.75 ppm. I'm reading 156 is usda my question is it safe to eat or throw it out. Still need to smoke it yet also. Just don't want anybody sick. Thanks for any input



You will be fine, as others have noted...   It is good you recognized the addition of "too much" nitrite...    Nitrite dissipates with heat..  as your stuff cooks, the nitrite will be reduced significantly, so it's safe...  
One item you might invest in is an electronic pocket/jewelers scale....  Approx. 0-100 grams with a resolution of 0.01 grams...   It will be useful for measuring cure, spices, flavorings etc. to make reproducible products...  may not seem important now, but in the future when you hit on a recipe that you really want to duplicate or minutely adjust, it will be handy....    
They can be purchase for $8-10....  well worth it, in my opinion....   
Enjoy the sausage and the forum...    

Dave

...example...


----------



## floridasteve (Nov 29, 2015)

You could always add some pork to the mix.


----------



## cwspradlin (Nov 29, 2015)

Thanks for all the input. Hope to be a frequent flyer here on the forum as I really enjoy reading the trials of other and hearing of success.


----------



## wade (Nov 30, 2015)

The levels you are referring to will not be a problem. If you have concerns then do not eat too many at one go - but you certainly do not need to bin them.


----------



## smokin monkey (Nov 30, 2015)

The quoted USDA maximum is 200ppm, so you are well nder this maximum limit.


----------



## wade (Nov 30, 2015)

Hi Steve

I was talking with one of the USDA FSIS officers a couple of weeks ago and he told me on the phone that they had now reduced this recommendation. I think he said to around 120 Ppm - but I have not seen this formally on their site. Dave Omak may have seen something about this and may be able to help clarify.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 30, 2015)

Smokin Monkey said:


> The quoted USDA maximum is 200ppm, so you are well nder this maximum limit.




Smoking Monkey, morning...  In some products, the USDA does allow for 200 Ppm nitrite, even 625 Ppm nitrite ingoing allowable...  In this case however, 156 Ppm is maximum allowable....  Comminuted meats are 156 Ppm maximum ingoing nitrite....


----------



## daveomak (Nov 30, 2015)

Wade said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> I was talking with one of the USDA FSIS officers a couple of weeks ago and he told me on the phone that they had now reduced this recommendation. I think he said to around 120 Ppm - but I have not seen this formally on their site. Dave Omak may have seen something about this and may be able to help clarify.




Haven't seen it yet ..  But it would not surprise me....  Bacon, depending on the curing method is 120 Ppm ingoing...  if it's good enough for bacon, it should be good enough for sausage...   At least I think that..   I could be wrong... been there before...


----------



## smokin monkey (Nov 30, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> Smoking Monkey, morning...  In some products, the USDA does allow for 200 Ppm nitrite, even 625 Ppm nitrite ingoing allowable...  In this case however, 156 Ppm is maximum allowable....  Comminuted meats are 156 Ppm maximum ingoing nitrite....



Hi Dave, thanks for the feedback. I was purley quoting from iSmokeHog, Cure Calculator,













image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Nov 30, 2015






The Cure Calculator has been designed and published on AppStore  by on of our Memebers of the forum,

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/181260/cure-calculator-app

Some one should notify him, that the app is incorrect, as Law Suits in America can be pretty costly I would of thought.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 30, 2015)

Smokin Monkey said:


> DaveOmak said:
> 
> 
> > Smoking Monkey, morning...  In some products, the USDA does allow for 200 Ppm nitrite, even 625 Ppm nitrite ingoing allowable...  In this case however, 156 Ppm is maximum allowable....  Comminuted meats are 156 Ppm maximum ingoing nitrite....
> ...




The #1 note in the "insert" is incorrect...   Bacon, maximum ingoing when brined, massaged and pumped is 120 ppm....   Bacon can have a maximum of 200 Ppm ingoing nitrite if it is what I call a dry brine....   add salts, sugars and cure #1... rub it in... place in a zip bag for 10-14 days in the refer... let it sit in it's own juices...    The minimum amounts are not too clear...  You can read between the lines on all the stuff the USDA puts out...  personally, I like to stick with 100 Ppm nitrite MINIMUM...  but I shoot for 120....   From what I read, nitrite is "lost" or "consumed" while the meat is in the "heating process"... again I can't find out "WHY" or "How much"....  It's just one of those things I can't find documentation for, that is specific...  

My idea is.... If you shoot for 156 Ppm for most everything, you will be fine and the food safe....   The 120 Ppm bacon thing is "based" on cancer causing stuff when bacon is cooked above 300 or 400 degrees or whatever their thoughts were.... Since no other foods are subjected to 300-400 deg. cooking on ALL PARTS of the meat, the guideline only applies to bacon....   UNLESS you fry SPAM at 300+ like I do, then the SPAM comes into question....  

I'm just trying to give some insight to the way the Federal Gummint controls food processors...  Folks may as well know what the "LAW" is or "Might be"....    Some of it I just ignore or take with a grain of salt...  with nitrite in it ... HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA....


----------



## smokin monkey (Nov 30, 2015)

Dave, as we all know, their has been plenty of discussions (heated and not!) on this forum regarding Cure and ppm.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 30, 2015)

Smokin Monkey said:


> Dave, as we all know, their has been plenty of discussions (heated and not!) on this forum regarding Cure and ppm.




Did I misrepresent something ??   

Dave


----------



## wade (Nov 30, 2015)

Spam fritters - mmmm. One of the childhood treats I grew up with and still love today... Served with lots of Branston Pickle...


----------



## smokin monkey (Nov 30, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> Did I misrepresent something ??
> 
> Dave


Not all Dave.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 30, 2015)

Thumbs Up


----------

